# Help w/ sizing for small youth



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking at helping my g/f's son get his 1st road bike. He's a fairly committed rider, recently did a full century (102 miles) on his mountain bike, so we've agreed he's ready.

Catch is sizing. He is a small 11 year old at about 4'7, with a 27 inch inseam. Obviously he hasn't hit a major growth spurt, but given that his dad was about 5'3, he isn't likely to end up too tall… if the bike lasts him a couple of years size-wise I'll be happy, can always sell it to recoup some of the expense if he outgrows it.

I'm not finding many "youth" road bikes, and few "adult" bikes that seem to fit. Most in the smaller sizes are women's models, which I'm fine with, but he's not likely to want if they are "girly" colors (his words, not mine).

a) What frame size seems appropriate? I'm thinking something around a 42-44cm frame, if I can find one.

b) Anyone have recommendations? So far I'm finding a "Giordano" youth road bike that may work, Felt F24/F95, Diamondback has a small road bike, and that's about it. Any suggestions? Obviously, price is a consideration, but I'm casting a wide net right now for looking at options.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I don't know if will fit, but Scott makes a youth road bike. I have never been able to quite figure out the sizing of it, but I've seen it in person and you might want to check it out, if only to cross it off your list. Nicely, it weighs 18.5 lbs.

https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/221795193/bike-speedster-jr-24-24/

If you do check it out and find out its actual sizing, do me a favor and post it. I'm really curious.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I raced as a "Midget" years ago. I think they've changed the rules and categories since then. But at that time, I think kids through about 6th grade, or about 12 yrs old were required to ride bikes with 24" wheels. 

Usually the older kids (12 yr olds) were ready for upgrading to 700c or 27" bikes, and many were already riding 700c bikes, and racing on the 24" bikes.

I just bought a Fuji Ace 24 for my nephew and could take any measurements you wish while I still have it here.

What size of MTB is your GF's son riding? 24"? Has he ridden a standard 26" or 29er MTB?

I'm surprised that there isn't a kid's bicycle size halfway between the 24" and 700c, but the market may be limited as somewhere around age 12, kids often rapidly make the jump between sizes.

I'd recommend looking at some of the women's bikes built around 650c (571mm) tires, or perhaps 26x1.0 tires (559mm). Yes... I know it is for a boy, but perhaps find one with neutral colors.

Look at the Terry Cycles Website:

Also look at the Trek WSD 650c bikes. (Trek 4.7 or 2.1 WSD 43cm with 650c). 
Perhaps some of the other small Women's bikes.

There is a sweet little TT bike that showed up on the Portland Craigslist. Tequilo XS 650c TT for $650. It could be converted to using standard drop handlebars, and keep the TT setup if the kid wants them later.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

CliffordK said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't a kid's bicycle size halfway between the 24" and 700c, but the market may be limited as somewhere around age 12, kids often rapidly make the jump between sizes.


Fuji also makes the Ace 650, so that should be in between 24 and 700


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

There is definitely something out there for you. My oldest daughter will be 11 in Dec. she is 4'8''. she is on 24'' now and both my local shops have said she'll be ready for the next size up by spring. My 7 year old is 4'2'' and will be ready for the 24'' in the spring. So I was browsing for a new bike for the 11 year old. My LBS pointed me to a smallish bike with drops. They carry Spec, Cannondale and Giant. I don't remember which brand it was though.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks all.

Re: Women's bikes. That's the direction I first suggested, he's being a typical 11 year old boy and refusing to touch a "girl's" bike with a 10 foot pole  

I've looked at the Fuji Ave, but would prefer "standard" STI-style shifters (and the Ace appears to use some sort of thumb shifter on the top of the bar instead). Passed along much of the other info to his mom who is doing most of the legwork… very much appreciated. 

Trickiest part is that even though he's 11 (tuning 12 this month) he's on the small side (56.5 inches WITH shoes on). Having said that, after doing 100+ miles (and he can pretty much keep up with me on climbs!), his mom and I both feel he's earned a road bike, which he's said for months is the only thing he wants for his birthday.

(in the Wash, DC metro area, FWIW, although that bike in Portland looks sweet


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I did look for "Kids 650c Bicycle" on the web.

The Fuji Ace 650 showed up.
HOY Cammo 650c (is this in Great Britain only?)
Pro-Lite TheOne Mini Race Bike
Moda Major 650c
Felt F95 Junior
Jamis Ventura Comp 650 (not sure if this is still in production).
Others?

Anything priced under $1000 will be dredging the bottom of the barrel as far as component quality, but I would have troubles paying thousands of dollars for a bike for a kid that he may only use for a couple of years. I think the Pro-Lite uses Shimano W/ST-2200 brifters. 

You could also get the Ace, and then plan on upgrading the shifters eventually. Perhaps upgrade the shifters and gearing, and then 

I think I was reading at least with respect to the 24" bikes that kids sometimes have troubles with the strength and coordination for the integrated brifters.

I think the Ace also uses a 7 spd freewheel, whereas the Pro-Lite has an 8 speed cassette (that might limit your upgrades on the Ace).

Ahh, looking a bit more. The Moda Major actually has a 9x2 system, almost "modern".


----------



## Popnwheelies (May 7, 2013)

Schwinn has some older models that, with some basic work, make for good learners. Attached is a mid-80's Giant/schwinn and an older varsity, that I posted yesterday, and went a little crazy with. The red one has 24" ISO 520 wheels and the varsity has 26" mountain wheels with 1" slicks.

My kids love them, they are a little heavy but stable and predictable. I always try to use IGH because they are easy for the kids to use and no learner needs more than 8 speeds in my experience. The red one has SA drum 3 speed and the green one is a nuvinci I picked super cheap on amazon.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

At his height you may find bikes with sloping geometry work best.
My son started at similar height on a Trek KDR 1000 with 24" wheels.
It was called a 43cm frame but with the sloping top tube the seat could go down as low as we needed.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.

We visited a LBS today that I'm fairly familiar with - didn't know ahead of time, but the owner is a coach for the local youth cycling club, so she has a *LOT* of experience fitting young riders.

Ended up finding a Fuji Ace 650 that fit very nicely with a stem swap, and adding some shims to the levers to reduce the reach. Components aren't the best, but were at least "standard" adult gear - Tiagra 10 speed, with Oval brakes. We kept the original stem, to swap out as he grows a bit, and the seat post is a standard 27.2mm size, so it can likewise be replaced if we need to keep raising it.

Someone above made a good point about spending a lot of $$ on a bike for someone who is probably going to outgrow it quickly. Couple of different views.. the LBS owner asked me how good and how comfortable he was in terms of bike handling... honestly, he's not bad, but needs plenty of more work. She said that she'd have no qualms with a bike "too big" if the rider was "very good" but otherwise, to stick to what fits. Matches my experience - at his age I could easily ride my dad's bike, even though I couldn't straddle the top tube. On the opposite side, junior-sized bikes are a hot commodity in this area. We got a decent discount on the bike, but I expect we could sell it for a reasonable fraction of the cost in a year or two if he'd outgrown it - whenever I've seen something in that size range show up on Craigslist around here, it sells FAST.

In any case - thanks for all the advice. I wasn't wild about the Ace initially, as it appears many are sold in a lower-spec'd configuration, but this one seems solid... decent frame, decent, if low-end Shimano components... swap out the handlebar tape, and *maybe* throw some 650c Michelin Pro4's on there, and it will be a pretty capable little bike


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad to hear it. I hope the bike works out for you.

If you do decide to get into racing, then you can keep an eye out for a good pair of TT 650c wheels, and perhaps a few other upgrades will make sense later. 

I think one of the big changes between the old Midget category, and the new youth categories is that the regulations are based on inches per stroke, and not a 24" wheel requirement, so you are free to choose a bike that fits appropriately.


----------

